# Werdet PCGH-Supporter und unterstützt unsere Arbeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Mai 2020)

Werde PCGH-Supporter und unterstütze unsere ArbeitDas Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 stellt unsere Gesellschaft, viele Unternehmen und jeden Einzelnen vor große Herausforderungen. Herausforderungen, vor denen auch wir als Redaktion stehen. Zwar besuchten zuletzt immer mehr Menschen unsere Webseite www.pcgameshardware.de, doch aufgrund der unsicheren Lage haben viele Firmen ihre Werbeausgaben pausiert oder reduziert. Diverse Quellen (hier, hier und hier) zeichnen ein entsprechendes Bild für die nächsten Monate, und auch wir können davon betroffen sein. Ohne die erwarteten Erlöse bei den Anzeigen- und Werbe-Einnahmen wären auch wir auf die Hilfe unserer Community angewiesen - auch auf Deine.
Du kannst uns als PCGH-Supporter jetzt dabei unterstützen, dass wir unsere aktuell kostenlosen Inhalte auch weiterhin in gewohnter Form gratis anbieten können.
Wie kannst du uns konkret helfen?Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten, uns in der aktuellen Krisen-Situation zu unterstützen: Als PCGH-Supporter oder als Online-Abonnent. Wenn Du uns einmalig mit einem kleinen Betrag helfen willst, wähle die PCGH-Supporter-Option. Wenn Du uns längerfristig helfen möchtest, nimmst Du unser Online-Abo. Such dir einfach die Option aus, die dir am meisten zusagt.

Alle weiteren Infos gibt es auf der Supporter-Seite.


----------



## onkel-foehn (20. Mai 2020)

Auf geht´s !
Gemeinsam sind wir stark (Vorwärts immer, Rückwärts nimmer)   

MfG Föhn.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (20. Mai 2020)

Blutegel kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Unterstütze gerne.


----------



## Maverick3k (20. Mai 2020)

WOW. Ein überteuertes Monatsabo unter dem Vorwand von Corona... unfassbar...


----------



## Cobar (20. Mai 2020)

> Diverse Quellen zeichnen ein entsprechendes Bild für die nächsten Monate, und auch wir können davon betroffen sein.


Was denn nun?
Seid ihr davon betroffen oder nicht?
Wie wäre es denn mal mit klaren Aussagen dazu?


> Ohne die erwarteten Erlöse bei den Anzeigen- und Werbe-Einnahmen wären  auch wir auf die Hilfe unserer Community angewiesen &#8211; auch auf Deine.


Ihr WÄRT also auf die Hilfe angewiesen, offenbar seid ihr das aber ja nicht, sonst stände da wohl "sind".
Wenn ihr um Donations bittet, dann schreibt das doch bitte mal klar und deutlich rein und nicht so ein wischi-waschi wie "also wenn es uns schlecht ginge, wären wir darauf angewiesen, aber wir wollen ja nicht zu viel verraten, ob wir nicht doch genug haben, aber mehr können wir immer brauchen".


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Mai 2020)

Auf den Punkt gebracht sind das freiwillige Donations einmaliger Natur, in erster Linie, wenn Jemandem danach ist. Unzufriedenen Leute brauchen wir auch nichts anzubieten. Warum sollte die uns außer der Reihe unterstützen? Die dürften das und alles andere, was wir machen, doof finden. Sind ja schon einige bekannte Gesichter am Start.

Ansonsten darf man das als "Vorsorge" betrachten. Stornos von Werbekampagnen kündigen sich in der Realität nicht mit Vorlauf an, sondern passieren einfach ganz, ganz schnell. Wenn man dann erst reagiert, ist es oft zu spät.

So, wir müssen noch das Heft "ins Bett bringen".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. Mai 2020)

Ich sitze zuhause in Kurzarbeit.
Nein, zzt kann und will ich mir die kleinste Spende nicht leisten. 
Mein Chef tut schon sein bestes. Ich hoffe dass wir bis zum Jahresende noch ein paar Touristen nach Berlin bekommen, sonst ist der Weg zum Arbeitsamt die nächste Aufgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Mai 2020)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Ich sitze zuhause in Kurzarbeit.
> Nein, zzt kann und will ich mir die kleinste Spende nicht leisten.
> Mein Chef tut schon sein bestes. Ich hoffe dass wir bis zum Jahresende noch ein paar Touristen nach Berlin bekommen, sonst ist der Weg zum Arbeitsamt die nächste Aufgabe.



Hey, das ist wirklich Goodwill hier und ich drücke Dir und Deiner Firma ehrlich die Daumen, dass es bei euch wieder läuft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (20. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hey, das ist wirklich Goodwill hier und ich drücke Dir und Deiner Firma ehrlich die Daumen, dass es bei euch wieder läuft.



Danke dir. 
Unser Chef ist schon ein toller Hund und da vertraue ich ihm auch. Sein Souvenirshop ist sein Herzensding und er hat mich damit auch infiziert. 
Es macht auch riesen Spaß Leute aus aller Welt zu treffen und denen ein Stück Berlin zu verkaufen und etwas Geschichte zu vermitteln. 

Genau so wünsche ich euch in allem was ihr für euren Laden macht viel Erfolg und Spaß. 

Und Entschuldigung wenn ich hier etwas Werbung in eigener Sache mache. 
Wir sind im Mauermuseum am Checkpoint Charlie.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2020)

Als völlig freiwillige Spende (die sogar noch das ein oder andere Gimmick bietet für den Spender) finde ich das ne super Idee. Ist wie so oft ja nicht der Betrag der zählt sondern die blanke Masse - wenn jeder der aktiven User der Community nen Euro spendet (was niemand wirklich im Geldbeutel bemerkt) sind 1-2 Redakteure wieder ein Monat in Lohn und Brot. Das krieg ich persönlich sicherlich auch (trotz ebenfalls Kurzarbeit) noch hin.

Von den Badges da halte ich wie so manche anderen User zwar auch nichts aber die Sache dahinter ist davon unabhängig auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. 


Frage am Rande... 
Wer bereits Supporter ist: Wie kann ein solcher noch einen oder zwei weitere Euros spenden?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Frage am Rande...
> Wer bereits Supporter ist: Wie kann ein solcher noch einen oder zwei weitere Euros spenden?



Meinst Du jetzt eine Mehrfach-Spende oder einen kleineren Betrag?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich beispielsweise einmalig 5€ spenden möchte aber schon ein Supporter bin - komme ich ja nicht auf die laterpay-Seite?
...oder ich bin zu blind dafür^^

Kann man für sowas nicht ganz simpel die üblichen Zahlmethoden (sofortüberweisung, GiroPay, PayPal, solche Dinge eben) einrichten?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als völlig freiwillige Spende (die sogar noch das ein oder andere Gimmick bietet für den Spender) finde ich das ne super Idee. Ist wie so oft ja nicht der Betrag der zählt sondern die blanke Masse - wenn jeder der aktiven User der Community nen Euro spendet (was niemand wirklich im Geldbeutel bemerkt) sind 1-2 Redakteure wieder ein Monat in Lohn und Brot. Das krieg ich persönlich sicherlich auch (trotz ebenfalls Kurzarbeit) noch hin.



Vielen dank dafür!
Neben der reinen Stabilisierung in Ausnahmezeiten möchte ich auch noch die direkte Aussagekraft betonen: Ebenso wie Abonnenten oder Heftkäufer, nur halt in kleineren Portionen, signalisieren Supporter direkt, dass seriöser Journalismus einen Wert für sie hat. Das ist eine wichtige Botschaft, denn, und hier spreche ich für die gesamte Medienlandschaft und mache keine Aussage über Computec, im Zuge des zurückgehenden Print-Geschäftes und der zunehemenden alternativen Vermarktungsformen bei früheren Großinserenten kristallisieren drei neue Finanzierungsmodelle immer stärker heraus:

- Bezahlte (Fake-)Reviews
- Paywalls
- Freiwillige Spenden

Auch wenn wir ein kommerzielles Unternehmen von gewisser Größe sind und daher auf Patreon irgendwie fehlplatziert wären: Mir wäre es sehr lieb, wenn PCGH letzteren Weg einschlägt, denn als Redakteur will ich für meine Leser arbeiten und für niemanden sonst.




> Von den Badges da halte ich wie so manche anderen User zwar auch nichts aber die Sache dahinter ist davon unabhängig auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.



Als jemand, der von Computec mehr Geld erhält als er gibt, fühle ich mich damit auch falsch repräsentiert. Kann ich eine offene, fordernde Hand bekommen? 



> Frage am Rande...
> Wer bereits Supporter ist: Wie kann ein solcher noch einen oder zwei weitere Euros spenden?



Das Ganze funktioniert auch anonym, wenn man ausgeloggt ist. Dann weiß das System auch nicht, dass jemand schon Supporter ist, nimmt aber weiterhin dankend seine Spende entgegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ebenso wie Abonnenten oder Heftkäufer, nur halt in kleineren Portionen, signalisieren Supporter direkt, dass seriöser Journalismus einen Wert für sie hat.



Das ist ja zumindest für mich einer der Hauptgründe hier zu sein - es mag zwar auch irgendwann dem hinzugefügten Mod-Status/internen Einsichten bzw. den persönlichen Bekanntschaften zum Team geschuldet sein aber ich _weiß _hier einfach sicher, dass kein Testinhalt beeinflusst oder gar gekauft ist und alle Tests nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen laufen. Für die handvoll Euronen ist das, zumindest wenn Hardware das erklärte Hobby ist, ein sehr fairer Deal.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Ganze funktioniert auch anonym, wenn man ausgeloggt ist.


Auf die Idee hätt ich auch mal kommen können. 
Nach Jahren des Auto-Logins verdrängt man das irgendwie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Mai 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> *Werde PCGH-Supporter und unterstütze unsere Arbeit*


Ich würde so gerne und es wäre so angemessen, leider hat mich die Krise wirtschaftlich massiv in den Griff genommen. Das kam gerade völlig unpassend. 

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass Ihr durch diese schweren Zeiten leidlich unbeschadet hindurch kommt. Macht Euch morgen erst einmal einen schönen Vatertag. Und immer schön die Abstandsregel einhalten.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> A wenn jeder der aktiven User der  Community nen Euro spendet (was niemand wirklich im Geldbeutel bemerkt)  sind 1-2 Redakteure wieder ein Monat in Lohn und Brot. Das krieg ich  persönlich sicherlich auch (trotz ebenfalls Kurzarbeit) noch  hin.


Damit hast Du natürlich auch wieder Recht, das macht den Kohl meiner Probleme auch nicht fetter. Immerhin genießen wir hier ein gutes Angebot völlig kostenlos.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Auf den Punkt gebracht sind das freiwillige Donations einmaliger Natur...


Thilo,
was ist denn "Laterpay"? Wieso kann ich denn nicht einfach mit Kreditkarte oder besser an ein Spendenkonto einen minimalen Obolus überweisen? Ich glaube, ich schicke Euch lieber wieder mal Pizzen vorbei, dann verhungern die nicht bezahlten Redakteure zumindest nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Thilo,
> was ist denn "Laterpay"? Wieso kann ich denn nicht einfach mit Kreditkarte oder besser an ein Spendenkonto einen minimalen Obolus überweisen? Ich glaube, ich schicke Euch lieber wieder mal Pizzen vorbei, dann verhungern die nicht bezahlten Redakteure zumindest nicht.



Hallöle, also Pizzen sind natürlich auch gut. 

Laterpay ist der Dienstleister, mit dem wir seit Jahren für Einzelartikel und Abos bei PCGH Plus zusammenarbeiten. Das läuft fast ausnahmslos vorzüglich. Wir können im Moment selbst kein Zahlungsdienstleister sein, aus Gründen.


----------



## Hills1975 (22. Mai 2020)

Ist eine nette Idee, hatte mich schon beim aufrufen der Seite heute über das Symbol gewundert.


----------



## -RedMoon- (22. Mai 2020)

Also Leute, ich lese ja eure Seite seit vielen Jahren sehr gerne und in ich habe in meinen vielen IT-Jahren seit den 80ern viele Magazine untergehen sehen. Das wünsche ich euch nicht, daher würde ich euch ja gerne unterstützen. Also klicke ich auf diese "Einmalig unterstützen" Funktion und muss mich aber bei irgendeinem Bezahldienst registrieren, von dem ich nie etwas gehört habe. Ja ok, aber ich will mich nicht deswegen irgendwo registrieren und meine Daten noch einem Paydienst geben. Wieso funktionieren nicht die üblichen Verdächtigen, wo man mit 2-Klicks bezahlen kann, PayPal, Amazon, Kreditkarte etc. 
Sorry, dann hald nicht.


----------



## Steppenfuha (22. Mai 2020)

Ich lese schon seit sehr vielen Jahren regelmässig und habe jetzt mal das Abo abgeschlossen.
Danke euch für eure Seite und hoffe es geht gut weiter


----------



## binär-11110110111 (23. Mai 2020)

Dann ist mein Support "unsichtbar". Habe die Print seit ... uff ... ca. 15 Jahren im Abo.


----------



## Sixe44 (23. Mai 2020)

Wenn es nur PayPal o.ä. zum bezahlen gäbe und ich mich nicht noch beim x-ten Portal mit meinen Zahlungsdaten anmelden müsste, wäre ich sofort dabei!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Mai 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Dann ist mein Support "unsichtbar". Habe die Print seit ... uff ... ca. 15 Jahren im Abo.



Dafür hast Du meinen fetten Dank und Respekt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Mai 2020)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Also Leute, ich lese ja eure Seite seit vielen Jahren sehr gerne und in ich habe in meinen vielen IT-Jahren seit den 80ern viele Magazine untergehen sehen. Das wünsche ich euch nicht, daher würde ich euch ja gerne unterstützen. Also klicke ich auf diese "Einmalig unterstützen" Funktion und muss mich aber bei irgendeinem Bezahldienst registrieren, von dem ich nie etwas gehört habe. Ja ok, aber ich will mich nicht deswegen irgendwo registrieren und meine Daten noch einem Paydienst geben. Wieso funktionieren nicht die üblichen Verdächtigen, wo man mit 2-Klicks bezahlen kann, PayPal, Amazon, Kreditkarte etc.
> Sorry, dann hald nicht.



Laterpay nutzt unter anderem Paypal als Zahlungsmittel. Kreditkarte IHMO auch.


----------



## Pu244 (23. Mai 2020)

Sixe44 schrieb:


> Wenn es nur PayPal o.ä. zum bezahlen gäbe und ich mich nicht noch beim x-ten Portal mit meinen Zahlungsdaten anmelden müsste, wäre ich sofort dabei!



Man nutzt eigentlich immer irgendein Portal. Bei PayPal kann einem die Seite sogar eine Phishingseite weiterleiten.

So wie es PCGH macht ist es schon ganz gut. Die Zahlungsdaten bekommt nur ein darauf spezialisiertes Unternehmen in die Hand, das ist sicherer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte die Druckausgabe seit dem Heft 1 fünf Jahre lang abboniert.
Leider sei ihr dann zum Exceltabellenmassendruck übergegangen.

Das hat sich leider bis heute nicht so ganz gegeben.
So war ich jahrelang unter anderem bei der PC-Welt im Forum.

Nach dem shut down des Forums hab ich mich wieder mehr zur PCGH gewandt.
Sollte sich die Druckausgabe mal ändern (größere Schrift, mehr Hardwareallgemeinwissen, dauernde Retro-Abteilung, ...) würde ich gern wieder ein Abo annehmen.

Da Ihr aber uneingeschränkten Forenzugang gewährleistet, finde ich, daß das unterstützt werden muß und werde Euch auch in Kürze finanziell unterstützen.

Macht weiter und verbessert euch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Mai 2020)

Moin!

Die Schriftgröße und Zeilenabstände, gerade in Rand-Elementen, haben wir aufgrund von Leser-Feedback wie deinem vor einiger Zeit überarbeitet. Magst du vielleicht mal in die aktuelle Ausgabe reinschnuppern und dich überzeugen?  Ansonsten wäre die Lösung für dich vielleicht ein Plus-Abo, um die Print-Artikel mit Online-Schriften zu lesen - das geht natürlich nur, wenn du nicht zwingend Papyrus in der Hand halten möchtest.

MfG
Raff


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Magst du vielleicht mal in die aktuelle Ausgabe reinschnuppern und dich überzeugen?


Ich hab die 2 oder 3/2020 gekauft.
Leider sind meine Augen nach 40 Jahren vor dem Screen genau auf 60cm fixiert.
Die Schrift ist einfach etwas zu klein für mich.

Als Bücherfreund werde ich immer die Druckausgabe bevorzugen. 

P.S.: Meine Augen waren damals sicher besser.

Ich hab hier die 01/2003 liegen.
Die Hauptschrift, ist meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach, Times in 9 Punkt Größe.

In den Seitenleisten ist es eine serifenlose Schrift (Calibri oder so) in 7 oder 6 Punkt Größe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. Mai 2020)

Warum bindet ihr diesen Forum teil, nicht wie bei News im Artikel auf der Main ein?


----------



## Karotte81 (24. Mai 2020)

Das Problem was ich mit solchen Aktionen sind immer zwei Dinge:

Transparenz - Wieviel wird denn benötigt, gibt es da ein Limit? Woher weiß ich dass nicht längst "genug" gespendet wurde, oder gibt es kein "genug"?

Mein Surfverhalten, was sicherlich vielen Leuten entspricht - Ich nutze mehrere Websites, und nicht nur 3 oder 4, sondern, 10,20,30 + was man so entdeckt. Ich kann schon kaum noch zählen auf wievielen Seiten man mittlerweile aufgefordert, oder direkt ausgeschlossen wird von diversen Inhalten, wenn man kein Abo hat. Wieviele Abos soll der Nutzer denn abschließen/an wieviele Seiten spenden? 

Bei den Newsseiten wie Welt, Zeit(von mir aus auch Bild) ist es ja noch schlimmer. Soll man sich einer Seite verschreiben, und somit auch größtenteils nur diese Seite benutzen? Das schränkt meine Meinungsbildung doch arg ein, wenn ich niht mehrere Meinungen/Berichte zu einem Thema lesen kann.

Ganz zu schweigen von der generellen Gängelung der Websites mit Werbebannern, Bugs auf den mobilen Seiten, Cookies überall und dann auch noch Clickbait News Blödsinn wo man hinschaut. 

Und selbst wenn eine Website mal überzeugt, und PCGH ordne ich dennoch als eine nützliche Seite ein(trotz einiger Probleme), kommt eben das Problem wem man dann sein Geld gibt. Und wo soll es aufhören?

Also verharre ich weiterhin in einer Position des Wartens und des ausgeschlossen werdens, weil ich nicht x Abos/Spenden haben/machen möchte, bis mal irgendwer irgendwas bündelt, das wäre für mich die einzig akzeptable Lösung. 


PS: Übrigens dachte ich bei der Überschrift PCGH-Supporter an so etwas wie aktive Mitarbeit(z.B Korrekturleser bei News ), und nicht einfach nur an Kohle, aber gut, mein Fehler ^^


----------



## kmf (24. Mai 2020)

Als treuer Stammleser der PCGH, bereits seit PC-Games Zeiten ist es für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit eine kleine Unterstützung in diesen schlimmen Zeiten zu leisten. In der Hoffnung dass es sich bald wieder bessert wünsche ich dem Team alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit.


----------



## Godslayer666 (25. Mai 2020)

Hab mal nen kleinen Obulus über Laterbuy da gelassen - Online Abo kommt später. Nach fast 9 Jahren kostenloser Nutzung - bin kein Freund von Finanzierung durch Werbung - kann ich  so zumindest etwas zurück geben. 
Macht weiter so.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. Mai 2020)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Das Problem was ich mit solchen Aktionen sind immer zwei Dinge:
> 
> Transparenz - Wieviel wird denn benötigt, gibt es da ein Limit? Woher weiß ich dass nicht längst "genug" gespendet wurde, oder gibt es kein "genug"?
> 
> ...





Ganz ehrlich, das ist für mich so eine moderne (Internet-Zeit) Unart zu äußern, dass man eigentlich alles gratis möchte.

Wie war es denn zu der Zeit ohne allgegenwertiges Internet? Meiner einer zumindest hat sich da auch auf zwei drei Zeitschriften/Magazine beschränkt, die ich regelmäßig gekauft habe und andere allerhöchstens mal selten zwischendurch. Da habe ich mich auch nicht beschwert, dass es all die Zeitschriften nicht gratis gibt und daher meine Meinungsbildung eingeschränkt wäre.

Sobald es bei mir wirtschaftlich bergauf geht, werde ich PCGH (trotz vielem Clickbait etc.  ) auch unterstützen.

Beim Punkt der Transparenz entspreche ich Dir allerdings vollkommen. Immerhin ist es derzeit ein "könnte uns schlecht gehen". Da hofft man doch sehr, dass ein "Es geht uns weiter/wieder gut" kommt und die Unterstützer auch sehr deutlich darauf hingewiesen werden. Wer dann weiter supporten möchte, der darf das dann ja gerne, es sollte nur nicht durch Schweigen von allen erwartet werden.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. Mai 2020)

PCGH ist für mich werbung mit werbung. 
die einzige empfehlung vom PLUS-test, für die ich auch bezahlt habe (NT der goldenen mitte), war ein krasser fehlkauf. 

veränderungen sind auch ungeahnte chancen. 

wünsche euch einen würdevollen tod!


----------



## PureLuck (26. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vielen dank dafür!
> Neben der reinen Stabilisierung in Ausnahmezeiten möchte ich auch noch die direkte Aussagekraft betonen: Ebenso wie Abonnenten oder Heftkäufer, nur halt in kleineren Portionen, signalisieren Supporter direkt, dass seriöser Journalismus einen Wert für sie hat.



Wäre der Journalismus etwas investigativer, gerade bei Tech- und Security-News, würde es bei mir sogar für ein Online-Abo reichen. Leider wird zu oft einfach abgelesen und übernommen.
Ja, es gibt z.B. Heise, allerdings schätze ich an PCGH die Variation der Themengebiete, weshalb ich gern eine kleine Spende da gelassen habe.
Bleibt gesund und überlegt beim nächsten Twitter- oder Reddit-Repost etwas länger, ob es sich lohnt, sich nicht ein paar Minuten mehr mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. Mai 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> PCGH ist für mich werbung mit werbung.
> die einzige empfehlung vom PLUS-test, für die ich auch bezahlt habe (NT der goldenen mitte), war ein krasser fehlkauf.
> 
> veränderungen sind auch ungeahnte chancen.
> ...




Was genau machst Du dann noch hier? Masochist, wenn Dir das hier alles so überhaupt nicht gefällt? Wobei, selbst dann sollte es ja Dein Wunsch sein, dass PCGH weiter"lebt".


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Mai 2020)

edit: Hatte auch mal supported.


----------



## Karotte81 (27. Mai 2020)

juko888 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das ist für mich so eine moderne (Internet-Zeit) Unart zu äußern, dass man eigentlich alles gratis möchte.
> 
> Wie war es denn zu der Zeit ohne allgegenwertiges Internet? Meiner einer zumindest hat sich da auch auf zwei drei Zeitschriften/Magazine beschränkt, die ich regelmäßig gekauft habe und andere allerhöchstens mal selten zwischendurch. Da habe ich mich auch nicht beschwert, dass es all die Zeitschriften nicht gratis gibt und daher meine Meinungsbildung eingeschränkt wäre.
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich habe das Problem recht eindeutig geschildert. Es geht ja nicht darum alles umsonst haben zu wollen, auch wenn das sicherlich auch ein Punkt ist, der relevant ist, denn "man war es schlichtweg so gewohnt", da kann keiner was anderes erzählen. Und dazu kommt eben der von mir angesprochene Punkt, dass ich nicht alles unterstützen will, was ich nutze, weil dann hast du am Ende 10+ Abos/Spendenmodelle aktiv, und das ist eben mein Problem. Das ist ein bisschen wie bei den Streaming Diensten, wer bezahlt denn Disney, Amazon und Netflix ... und was sonst noch so kommt/es sonst noch gibt? Gäbe es da keine Share Möglichkeit, wäre das Problem dort ähnlich. 

Oder auch bei Spielen, immer mehr Herstellr haben iwelche Abomodelle, wo ich Summe x bezahlen soll, um dann deren Spiele zu nutzen. Ich spiele aber sogesehen alle Spiele(natürlich nicht wortwörtlich genommen), aller Hersteller, da kann ich auch ja auch nicht überall ein Abo abschließen. Also kann ich schon, mach ich aber nicht, und nur auf einen Hersteller fokussieren will ich auch nicht. Und so verhält es sich eben auch bei sämtlichen Newsseiten, oder Fachseiten wie z.B. PCGH.



			
				RNG_AGESA schrieb:
			
		

> PCGH ist für mich werbung mit werbung.
> die einzige empfehlung vom PLUS-test, für die ich auch bezahlt habe (NT der goldenen mitte), war ein krasser fehlkauf.
> 
> veränderungen sind auch ungeahnte chancen.
> ...



Wollte ja zuerst fast zustimmen, aber der letzte Satz hat es dann doch versaut. Mich haben aber tatsächlich auch schonmal das ein oder andere Testergebnis, in dem Fall bei Grafikkarten, doch etwas enttäuscht. Aber das ist auch wieder der Punkt. PCGH ist trotzdem eine Anlaufstelle für Informationen, aber nicht die einzige Stelle/Quelle, sondern nur eine von vielen, und wenn ich mich über etwas informiere, versuche ich mehrere Seiten mit einzubeziehen. 

Spenden würde ich nur wenn mir etwas persönlich am Herzen liegt, und dazu fehlt einfach irgendwo auch die Bindung, ich habe früher eher Konsolenmagazine gekauft und gelesen(die gibts natürlich alle nicht mehr), die PCGH hatte ich zwar auch mal eine Weile(glaube ich zumindest, gabs da nicht mal ne Petra? ), aber nur eile Weile. Bin eher zufällig wieder hier auf die Seite gestoßen u eigentlich hauptsächlich auch wg dem Forum.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Mai 2020)

Konstruktives Feedback zu Grafikkartentests nehmen wir (in diesem Fall ich) gerne entgegen. Das muss aber etwas mehr Substanz haben als "ich bin enttäuscht". 

MfG
Raff

P.S: Eine Petra gab es viele Jahre lang bei der PCG, aber nicht bei der PCGH.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Mai 2020)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> *Wollte ja zuerst fast zustimmen, aber der letzte Satz hat es dann doch versaut.* Mich haben aber tatsächlich auch schonmal das ein oder andere Testergebnis, in dem Fall bei Grafikkarten, doch etwas enttäuscht. Aber das ist auch wieder der Punkt. PCGH ist trotzdem eine Anlaufstelle für Informationen, aber nicht die einzige Stelle/Quelle, sondern nur eine von vielen, und wenn ich mich über etwas informiere, versuche ich mehrere Seiten mit einzubeziehen.
> 
> Spenden würde ich nur wenn mir etwas persönlich am Herzen liegt, und dazu fehlt einfach irgendwo auch die Bindung, ich habe früher eher Konsolenmagazine gekauft und gelesen(die gibts natürlich alle nicht mehr), die PCGH hatte ich zwar auch mal eine Weile(glaube ich zumindest, gabs da nicht mal ne Petra? ), aber nur eile Weile. Bin eher zufällig wieder hier auf die Seite gestoßen u eigentlich hauptsächlich auch wg dem Forum.



*Na immerhin*. 

Beim Thema Grafikkarten hat es Raff schon gesagt: Wir können uns nur verbessern, wenn wir wissen, was nicht gepasst hat. Insofern: Gerne ausführlicher begründen, auch hier, auch wenn es thematisch nicht ganz passt.

Eine Petra gab es natürlich viele, viele Jahre bei PC Games, eine sehr geschätzte Kollegin. Bei uns gab es nur ganz am Anfang mal eine Frau, die Melanie. Aber wir Männer waren wohl einfach zu nerdig. 

Vielleicht können wir ja auf diesem Wege eine Bindung aufbauen?


----------



## BlackTiger4u (29. Mai 2020)

Habe das PCGH Magazin im Abo und direkt das Online-Upgrade bestellt, als ich die einleitenden Worte in der neuesten Ausgabe gelesen habe.

Ich finde es auch toll, dass ihr die Einnahmen-Ausgabenseite transparent dargestellt habt im Punkt "Wie finanziert sich PCGH?"

Für mich seit ihr das letzte seriöse Print Magazin für PC Hardware - Weiter so!


----------



## Karotte81 (29. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Konstruktives Feedback zu Grafikkartentests nehmen wir (in diesem Fall ich) gerne entgegen. Das muss aber etwas mehr Substanz haben als "ich bin enttäuscht".
> 
> MfG
> Raff
> ...



Das ist klar, aber es ist schon ein paar Jahre her, war da wo die GTX 10er Reihe aufkamen, daher könnte ich da jetzt nicht mal konkretes Feedback geben, selbst wenn ich es wollte.

Zudem ist mir natürlich klar, dass der Fehler auch immer beim User liegen kann, schließlich habe ich nicht wie ihr jeden Tag damit zu tun. Zumal sich eine Grafikkarte in einem Testlabor nunmal anders "präsentiert" als in einem üblichen Zockergehäuse, z. B was Lautstärke o Wärmeentwicklung betrifft.

Achso, eins fällt mir grad noch ein.Stichwort Lüfter. Nach der Bestenliste habe ich mal silent Lüfter bestellt, die so gar nicht silent waren, müsste Noctua gewesen sein. Auch nach Austausch das Gleiche, also da fühlte ich mich schon nicht so gut informiert. Aber ich kann natürlich nicht mehr sagen, welcher Lüfter es genau war.

Wäre es aber so schlimm gewesen, hätte ich mich schon beschwert. Zumal ich ja schon sagte, immer mehrere Quellen nutzen. Wenn ich hier einen Artikel finde der angeblich top ist, google ich dennoch u versuche mir so eine endgültige Meinung zu bilden.

Bzgl Petra... stimmt, PC Games war das! Das ist eben auch mehr mein Bereich, Games. Hardware steht dahinter  Wobei ich die PCG gar nicht mehr nutze.


----------



## RavenXS (30. Mai 2020)

So, habe nun das PCGH Digitalheftabo für 12 Monate abgeschlossen. 

Ich finde das tolle daran ist, dass man auch die alten Hefte nachschlagen kann. Habe ich gleich Gebrauch von gemacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2020)

RavenXS schrieb:


> Ich finde das tolle daran ist, dass man auch die alten Hefte nachschlagen kann.


Das war mir neu, ein gutes Argument für das Digitalabo!


----------



## Two-Face (30. Mai 2020)

RavenXS schrieb:


> So, habe nun das PCGH Digitalheftabo für 12 Monate abgeschlossen.
> 
> Ich finde das tolle daran ist, dass man auch die alten Hefte nachschlagen kann. Habe ich gleich Gebrauch von gemacht.


Aber halt nur die bis 2012.
Ein komplett-Archiv, wie die GameStar mitsamt allen Videos noch dazu, ist nicht drin. Zumindest nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand, wäre froh, wenn ich mich irre.^^


----------



## JFF78 (31. Mai 2020)

Ich unterstütze wie manch andere still und heimlich mit dem Printabo. 

Gegen eine einmalige Unterstützung wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, habe auch vor Ort Kinogutschein gekauft und Essen zum Mitnehmen bei meinem Lieblingsreataurant geholt, damit sie nicht in der Krise verschwinden.
Aber das mit *Registrierung* bei irgendeinem Bezahldienst was man kaum kennt geht für mich gar nicht sorry. Nutze auch kein Paypal aus Gründen. Einen ausreichenden Datenschutz gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur bei Amazonpay, da dort meine Daten nicht weitergegeben werden. 
Wie wärs denn mit der klassischen fast vergessenen Bezahlmethode (eine Überweisung auf ein Konto, so ganz ohne Mittler)?


----------



## Simita (1. Juni 2020)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Ich sitze zuhause in Kurzarbeit.
> Nein, zzt kann und will ich mir die kleinste Spende nicht leisten.
> Mein Chef tut schon sein bestes. Ich hoffe dass wir bis zum Jahresende noch ein paar Touristen nach Berlin bekommen, sonst ist der Weg zum Arbeitsamt die nächste Aufgabe.


Kann da keinen "Gefällt mir" Drücken. Aber Ich drücke dir die Daumen das es nich so kommt mit A-Amt und dem Rest.


----------



## Fafafin (2. Juni 2020)

Ich werde euch mindestens die nächsten 12 Monate unterstützen.

X Digital-Abo bestellt

PCGH must go on!


----------



## Nobbis (5. Juni 2020)

Ich würde gern eure Werbung zulassen, aber leider sind Tracker dabei.
Warum kein Paysafe oder Bargeld? 
Ich registriere mich bestimmt nicht bei irgend einem Dienstleister, von dem man dann später lesen muss, dass er die Kundendaten ungesichert im Netz zu stehen hatte oder er gehackt worden ist.
Warum müssen heutzutage zwischen dem Geschäft zweier immer ein Dienstleister dazwischen geschalten werden? Ich gebe doch im Laden nicht auch erst einem völlig fremden Menschen das Geld, damit er etwas davon in die eigene Tasche steckt um es dann dem Verkäufer zu geben?!?
Hilft es, wenn ich statt einem, zwei Hefte kaufe?
Oder 10€ in einen Umschlag stecke und euch schicke?


----------



## Firebuster (7. Juni 2020)

Warum hat eigentlich PCGH_Torsten als Redakteur dieses Blattes seinen Adblocker an?

Hat schon nen faden Beigeschmack von anderen Solidarität einzufordern aber selbst nicht mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen ... besonders wenn man bei dem Verein arbeitet.

Und ja, ich habe auch meinen Adblocker an obwohl ich ein Abo habe. Das bleibt auch so, solange mir uBlock Origin und Privacy Badger Tracker anzeigen.

Das machen eure Kollegen von Computerbase übrigens besser ... Abo = 0 Tracker und 0 Werbung.


----------



## latinoramon (7. Juni 2020)

Ich Supporte euch natürlich. Bin ja lange genug dabei und habe auch eines eurer ersten Hefte.
Gute Arbeit wird immer unterstützt, ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2020)

Firebuster schrieb:


> Warum hat eigentlich PCGH_Torsten als Redakteur dieses Blattes seinen Adblocker an?
> 
> Hat schon nen faden Beigeschmack von anderen Solidarität einzufordern aber selbst nicht mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen ... besonders wenn man bei dem Verein arbeitet.
> 
> ...



Wer, außer dir, behauptet denn, dass ich den an habe? Ich bin zwar kein Freund von nutzlosen Standard-Inhalten in Foren, sodass ich kein überflüssigen Schriftzüge extra einblende, aber das heißt nicht, dass ich Werbung blocke. Wozu auch, wenn ich ein Online-Abo für Plus und Werbefreiheit habe?

Tatsächlich habe ich aber überhaupt keinen expliziten Werbeblocker installiert. Es wäre also gelogen wenn ich angeben würde, dass ich uBlock, Addblock+, etc. deaktiviert hätte, weil es da gar nichts zu deaktivieren gibt.


Das einzige, was ich nutze, ist die Browser-interne Funktion mit einer eigenen Blacklist. Und das mittlerweile vor allem um die Kompatiblität sicherzustellen, auch hier. Webdev weigert sich leider, Opera 12.18 und dessen antike Javascript-Engine aktiv zu unterstützen, weswegen ich ein paar Elemente manuell deaktivieren muss, damit die Seite funktioniert. Letzte Woche konnte ich nach längerer, problemfreier Pause zum Beispiel entweder nicht scrollen (Javascript an) oder nicht zitieren (Javascript aus &#8211; wird für Multi-Quote aber zwingend benötigt). Quelle des störenden, von mir nicht benötigten Elementes auf die Blacklist und schon läuft es wieder.


----------



## Firebuster (9. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wer, außer dir, behauptet denn, dass ich den an habe?


Das Bildchen über deinem Kopf behauptet das.

Da es aber ein technisches Problem zu sein scheint, entschuldige ich mich an dieser Stelle für meine Aussage.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2020)

Firebuster schrieb:


> Da es aber ein technisches Problem zu sein scheint, entschuldige ich mich an dieser Stelle für meine Aussage.


Das ist eher ein Verständnisproblem - Das Bildchen beruht zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf irgendeiner automatischen Erkennung. Jede/r kann selbst einstellen, ob er zeigen möchte, dass er/sie keinen Adblocker nutzt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juni 2020)

Ich habe das entsprechende Häkchen jetzt mal gesetzt. Das Bild wird mittlerweile sowieso angezeigt (früher war es eine extra Zeile, das heißt ohne Angabe wurde das Profil schlanker) und symobolisiert "kein Blocker" statt der Text-Version "Blocker abgeschaltet". Da ich keinen Werbeblocker habe, trifft ersteres auf mich zu und beugt Irritationen vor.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Juni 2020)

So meine Senf dazu
habt ihr mal über affinate links nachgedacht.
Die Reichweite ist groß klar beeinflusst das die Neutralität. aber man kann damit ja kreativ umgehen in den Artikeln.

dann ich unterstütze gern das forum weil es sehr belebt ist und nicht wie manch andere Konkurrenz ins chaos organisiert oder von Fanboykriege dominiert wird. Was auch hier manchmal so ist.
Es lebt, ist immer gut besucht. Und es werden Meinungen ausgetauscht.

Nun zum problem der addlocker der in opera eingebunden ist erkennt ab und an die domain als neu an und setz automatisch auf ad block
nervt das jedesmal zu ändern warum ?
Für mich ist das immer ein Knopf zu drücken ich achte oft darauf das dieser aus ist.

So  nun zu den freiwilligen Spende ja das kann man machen ich würde das aber Präsenter bei den Artikeln machen bzw abo info für mehr details.
Die schmale brücke zwischen Zusatz-info und allgemeiner Objektivität Berichterstattung ist schwer. aber machbar.
Alles in eine paywall zu packen aber auch keine Lösung
Der Sinnvolle Weg des abo Modell von print und online zu verbinden macht Sinn
Die print wird immer geringer bei den Auflagen, was auch an der Lebenswirklichkeit der Jugend deutlicher wird.
Was kann man mehr machen Datenbanken, Bestenlisten auf der  homepage test verlinkungen
affinate links
Die geizhals implementierung ist mittlerweile unnötig
Ein eigenes linkliste system wäre was.(Sehr gut nutzbar als Kaufberatungsthreads)
Offizielle Foren  Kaufberatungsfragebogen link wo die fragen stehen. als Supporter dieser thread  nervt es schon jedesmal darauf hinzuweise  . Und dann den text die Antwort zu suchen.
das betrifft aber primär wie die   Forenthreads und Rubriken verwaltet werden und richtet sich also an die Moderatoren bzw admin vm vbulletin forum.
Mein rat wechselt zu xen (wie die Konkurrenz computerbase)
Deutlich besser im mobile und   bei guter Anpassung eines admins komfortabler als Nutzer.
Viele Meldungen sind quasi nur noch dpa oder Gerüchte markiert diese.
Die letzte idee mit dem hardware Datenbank finde ich gut nur gebt die Möglichkeit für mehr als einen Pc . manche haben mehr als einen .

Dann zu  einen Artikel Vorschlag vergleiche  an Echt welt CPu vergleiche bei Videobearbeitung mit bereitgestellten videos (download und einer mitmach Möglichkeit.
Damit man sein eigenes System mit der gesteste cpu vergleichen kann.
Bsp wenn man vegas pro 15 aufwärts verwendet die projektdaten bereitstellt. mit render profil.
Für Leute die billigere version davon haben also vegas movie studio (ist dasselbe Programm nur eingeschränkter)
Dann   Artikel   ideen wie bringt verschlüsseln was und wo.
Hat ECC einen vorteil bei desktop cpu (amd ryzen ist dazu in der Lage)
Dann Grundsatz FAQ zu hardware (innerhalb der paywall) das richtet sich klar an Anfängern.

Mehr links bei Spielen in test wenn möglich in der demo version Sofern diese nicht stark vom Spiel abweicht was die Anforderungen angeht.
Gutes bsp ist projekt cars paganie demo
aber auch sop eingestellt das dies auch ein nicht versierter rennspieler mit Maus Tasta oder pad hin bekommt. Modus Sehr leicht max Fahrer  bestimmte strecke höchste Optik Einstellung kleine Auflösung = cpu test.

Dann Vergleichstabellen optisch welche cpu gpu bei Spiele test benötigt werden einfache Farbtabelle
cpu horizontal, gpu vertikal Farbcode  rot,orange gelb hellgrün grün dunkelgrün.
durchschnitt fps dann als zahl drin
Settings immer ohne msaa
max out bei 1080p 1440p 
paywall dann 2160p 3440x1440 und   2560-1080
Dann in den tabellen affinate  links  zu webshops für game kaufen.
Das sollte in exel machbar sein

Orientierung   Rot 0-20fps ,  orange 30fps,  gelb 45fps,   hellgrün   60fps, grün 75fps,  dunkelgrün  100fps  
ausgerichtet je nach Auflösung
Fazit zum Abschluss
affinate links groß und Vergleichsportal links klein farbcode bsp grün und rot

tiefgreifende Analysen zu frametimes in games in paywall

dann wäre noch die Idee zu tuts in videos auf yt
Und Tuts zu verschiedene Programmen wie blender, vegas pro, adobe,3d max eben Grundlagen.
Weiterführendenes als affinate zu   Bücher
Grundlagen für programmieren

das sind alles einmal Projekte ,  mit leichten Anpassungen bei Aktualisierungen.  besonders bei Videobearbeitung. Da tut sich kaum was . abseits vom codecs. 
Oder
Codec vergleiche
HEVC vs H264
CBr vs vbr vs crf vs  cq wie viel speicher wird Erspart.
Datenintergität bei streams 
Streaming Grundlagen usw
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten die Seite PCGH Leute zu binden. und mehr klicks zu generieren.

Dabei ist PCGh noch recht gut dabei die Konkurrenz gamestar kämpft aktuell um ihre  Leser und musste durch massives  paywall Methoden und Werbung Angriffe umstellen.
Folge ist das forum ist quasi Tot abseits der Artikel Kommentare läuft da nix
Gleiche gilt für Bild und co was auch am Komfort der Foren liegt.

Ihr habt eine gute basis. macht was draus.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Juni 2020)

Schon irgendwo ironisch, wenn du mehr E-Mails als Antwort Benachrichtigung  bekommst , von irgendwelchen jungen Katzen, ohne Fell, als von Standard Usern. 
Wie in letzter Nacht 5 Benachrichtigungen E-Mails. So was trudelt höchstens mal im gesamten Monat zusammen ein.


----------



## Khabarak (25. Juni 2020)

Mein Problem an der Sache ist schlicht, dass es online zu viele Artikelruinen, wie von Herrn Link gibt, die einfach faktisch falsche Informationen verbreiten.

So lang ich mehr von meiner Freizeit opfere, um Fehler in diesen Ruinen dann im Forum zu korrigieren, als ihr dafür Arbeitszeit aufwendet, sehe ich keinen Grund, euch mehr zu geben, als den Kauf eines Heftes - wenn mal wieder interessante Artikel drin sind.


----------



## -Cryptic- (22. Juli 2020)

Ich bin schon länger Supporter und werde es auch bleiben. PC-Hardware und Gaming ist eines meiner liebsten Hobbys (auf jeden Fall Top 3), daher ist es mir ein Anliegen dafür zu sorgen auch in Zukunft gut informiert zu bleiben. Und nein, ich bin selbst nicht reich.
Alles Gute für euch in dieser bescheidenen Zeit!


----------



## Ghost_of_Mars (23. Juli 2020)

Bin auch schon seit 1993 treuer Leser von PC Games Hardware, ehemals auch PC Games (aber dieses geht aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr). Da ich nur noch online unterwegs bin dann auch gerne meine Spende für das Portal und die fleißigen Redakteure! Macht weiter so, mir gefällt es.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Juli 2020)

Mal eine Frage: Ist 4Players gerade mit seiner Wall gegen Adblock-User ein Testballon und kommt diese dann irgendwann auf allen Computec-Seiten? Für mich wäre das dann ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium, vor allem solange die Werbung so penetrant, großflächig, automatisch Video/Tonabspielend bleibt und zusätzlich auch ein immenses Infektiospotenzial bietet.

Ich hoffe, dass der vermeintliche Testballon dort zeigt, dass dann auch die Kommentare/Diskussionen weniger werden und man sich damit ins eigene Fleisch schneidet, weil für die zahlenden/adblocklosen User weit weniger Gesprächspartner bleiben.

Paywall-Artikel (absolut verständlich!), Wunsch nach zusätzlicher finanzieller Unterstützung und dann noch eine Adblock-Sperre? Nein danke.


----------

